# So What Did You Get For Christmas 2007 ?



## Pumpy (25/12/07)

I got a false bottom to do that hop stopper thing for the kettle that Warren posted .

Pumpy


----------



## MVZOOM (25/12/07)

Tickets to the Foo Fighters, 1kg of coffee and a Spicks & Specs DVD game....!

Cheers- Mike


----------



## KHB (25/12/07)

I got a voucher at Bar world and some cash i just used to buy a fridgemate and will put towards another element for my boiler!!!


----------



## Fents (25/12/07)

years subscribtion to beer and brewer magazine B) 

UGG boots  

not the perfect AG system i was dreaming of. might have to buy myself that with my bonus


----------



## Stuster (25/12/07)

Nothing beer related  , but something for brewing. A coffee maker (not up to coffeesnob level, but a small step up for me and a better drink is a better drink.  ).


----------



## InCider (26/12/07)

Oooer. I am so toasted on Absinthe and new keg setup. Cracked the first keg at 12, force carbed another at 2, 'twas fine. Tested stein and assortment of glassware, and just kicked my sister out to her local accomodation. ( walking, scurrelous bastard I am! )






And the spoons...






Sooo munted.

Happy Easter Green Fairies!


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/07)

MyZoom, I love the Foo Fighters , what is it with coffe and home brewers?

KHB ,those frigemates really are good .

Fents , Those Ugg boots will come in handy it gets a bit chilly. at Christmas !!!!! :blink: 

Stuster , carefule dont overload on Cafeine , did you get membership to the Sydney coffee lovers club ?

InCider , Wow a Stein with the initials HB for Home Brew on it , is that a pic of a green fairy underneath ? http://www.greenfairy.com.au/cocktails.htm#


Pumpy


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (26/12/07)

Not beer related, but i'am very happy anyway!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers 15BL


----------



## uneekwahn (26/12/07)

I got a ping pong table, a futurama poster signed by Matt Groening, Joe Dimaggio (Bender), Katey Segal (Leela) and Billy West (Fry and many others), a $250 fancy stainless steel kitchen bin and the pice de rsistance, which unfortunately I don't physically get until January 13, is a chocolate labrador puppy!!!!!


----------



## winkle (26/12/07)

uneekwahn said:


> I got a ping pong table, a futurama poster signed by Matt Groening, Joe Dimaggio (Bender), Katey Segal (Leela) and Billy West (Fry and many others), a $250 fancy stainless steel kitchen bin and the pice de rsistance, which unfortunately I don't physically get until January 13, is a chocolate labrador puppy!!!!!



Is that white chocolate or old dark? The dark chocolate would go well with a Trappist  
I got socks, jocks, a coffee grinder and the tenative ok for a filter in the new year.


----------



## Murcluf (26/12/07)

I got a 38lt round cooler for a Mash Tun , 2 year sub for Beer and Brewer. Beer Captured which is on back order and bicycle helmet.


----------



## domonsura (26/12/07)

fifteenbeerslater said:


> Not beer related, but i'am very happy anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> Cheers 15BL



Now *that* is a christmas present 15bl...........

I got nothing for christmas  good thing I'm not really a christmas person  ..........For the first time EVER my entire family listened to me when I said no presents please unless they're for the boy. It's only taken 35 years for them to get it...............


----------



## ausdb (26/12/07)

Not quite brewing but fermentation related, I scored a 54L demijohn and two sets of Riedel glasses off my better half. 
Plus another Ritzenhoff glass from GL and Mrs GL to add to my collection they rule!


----------



## Fents (26/12/07)

Pumpy said:


> MyZoom, I love the Foo Fighters , what is it with coffe and home brewers?
> 
> KHB ,those frigemates really are good .
> 
> ...



who let scrooge in ere!


----------



## lokpikn (26/12/07)

I got a knee board and PFD to go with it. Now i just go to wait for the tourist,s to go so i can get to the ramp.


----------



## Kai (26/12/07)

I got a knife.


----------



## Screwtop (26/12/07)

Kai said:


> I got a knife.


Was it from /// ?


----------



## Thommo (26/12/07)

Money to spend on Mashmaster gear and a crountry brewer gift voucher.

+ socks and jocks, and a soccer roos tshirt.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Kai (26/12/07)

Screwtop said:


> Was it from /// ?



/// ?


----------



## domonsura (26/12/07)

Kai said:


> I got a knife.



Looks like a hand made jobbies like that guy in hahndorf makes.......the handle looks like wood (can sort of see a grain in it) what sort of wood?


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/12/07)

Pumpy said:


> I got a false bottom to do that hop stopper thing for the kettle that Warren posted .
> 
> Pumpy



:lol: Showoff Pumpy. :lol: Those S/S fittings make me feel soooo inadequate (they also look soooo fantastic). So I take it you've stocked up on plenty of NZ hop cones ??

I got a nice Guinness bar towel to sit proudly atop of my new serving freezer.  

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Showoff Pumpy. Those S/S fittings make me feel soooo inadequate (they also look soooo fantastic). So I take it you've stocked up on plenty of NZ hop cones ??
> 
> I got a nice Guinness bar towel to sit proudly atop of my new serving freezer. Warren -



Warren ,

I only got the small 9" FB from CB and the SS compression fitting / bulkhead fitting was $35 from Pirtek they was both from my daughter , may seem a lot but better than getting a pair of silk Homer Simpson Pyjamas from her last year .

I will be phoning you up complaining if it dont work  

Got heaps of Styrian Goldings , EKG & Fuggles whole hops and plugs for my Pommy bitters 

pumpy


----------



## PostModern (26/12/07)

I got a new wallet. Wore out the old one buying stuff for the kids.


----------



## Kai (26/12/07)

domonsura said:


> Looks like a hand made jobbies like that guy in hahndorf makes.......the handle looks like wood (can sort of see a grain in it) what sort of wood?



I think it is. Not sure what the handle is, has a funny cross-hatch sort of pattern in it.

Very nicely balanced little knife, I think it'll serve as a kitchen paring knife.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/12/07)

Pumpy said:


> better than getting a pair of silk Homer Simpson Pyjamas from her last year .



:wub: 

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (26/12/07)

Presents ---- SFA.
Good things :- 
* Christmas Dinner with my oldest
* Things to look forward to --- Middle boy will be home on Friday. :super: 
* First Alt ready to rock.

TP :beer:


----------



## yardy (26/12/07)

all this from me since october, new frzr, a bar, andale font, two tone shirron ( two more to come ) a few JG fittings, after chrissy a fridgemate, a pump for the font and whatever else i can think of.
from the kids and er indoors, travelling willburys box set, a hammock, a chair with stubbie holder for the pool and a pair of double pluggers.

love the pluggers B) 

yard


----------



## braufrau (26/12/07)

HWMBO got this rather nice stein





which used to belong to my granpa.


----------



## Tony (26/12/07)

I got a bottle of Single Barrel Jack Daniels. 

Just slowly enjoyed a glass with a cube of ice.

Bloody Fantastic drink after a food filled Xmas when i was too bloated to drink any more beer.

Going for a finnish of a class of 15 year old Bowmore Single malt scotch with its rich smoky character before bed.

Im very happy. 

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (26/12/07)

A MillMaster, but will have to wait for it to turn up.  
Instead, my wife brought forward my birthday present (less than 2 weeks away) and let me have a Canon digital camera.  All I have to do now is figure out how to get the shots small enough and how to post them on this forum.


----------



## kook (26/12/07)

I got this:


(Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker)

Which makes these:



And next weekend, ribs B)

Cool part is there are heaps of mods available for smokers such as these. I suspect this could become another bling obsession with remote temperature controllers, casters, etc.


----------



## johnno (26/12/07)

I got a slab of Corona and Voip.

The kids got a Wii, but it is secretly for me  

cheers
johnno


----------



## n00ch (26/12/07)

I ended up with a AHA membership, BYO renewal and a bottle of Chivas Regal Royal Salute Sapphire scotch so quite happy.

I tried to give the gf a Wii but somehow she picked up on my ruse <_< 

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (26/12/07)

Cooler bag filled with updated version of Willie Simpson's Beer Bible book and 12 international beers.

A 3 ring burner, reg and hose for my AG setup.

Some fittings for my mash tun and a 32L pot for my growing shiny new AG brewery.

Chocies and nice smelling things as usual too!

Should be a fun 2008 on my brewing horizon.

PB


----------



## Uncle Fester (27/12/07)

Kai said:


> I got a knife.



I guess you could use the knife at the post Christmas sales and really clean up??? h34r: 

Santa was good to me - got a UHF radio for the truck and an expansion pack to the latest game I'm hooked on.

Fess.


----------



## Pumpy (27/12/07)

Kai said:


> I got a knife.




did it come with a DVD Clockwork Orange or Psycho !!!!


Pumpy


----------



## therook (27/12/07)

Santa was good to me this year.

1. 2 x False Bottoms
2. Mashmaster Thermometer to go into new M.T
3. Geelong Premiership DVD
4. Gary Ablett autobiography
5. Geelong Premiership Polo Shirt 
6. Geelong Premiership Stubbty Holder
7. Plain Polo Shirts
8. T-Shirts
9. Chocolates
10. A huge Kramer poster

One happy Rook


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (27/12/07)

2x 21 Liter kegs
2x celli taps
1x dual pressure regulator
...all associated disconnects, line, etc
1x used fridge (for kegs)
1x grain mill

fishing rod
beach tent

Sounds like I'll either be brewing, at the beach or fishing in 2008.  

BB


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (27/12/07)

fifteenbeerslater said:


> Not beer related, but i'am very happy anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> Cheers 15BL



Hey 15BL...let me know if you come across a '49 Mercury...my dream car.  

BB


----------



## Fents (27/12/07)

therook said:


> 3. Geelong Premiership DVD
> 4. Gary Ablett autobiography
> 5. Geelong Premiership Polo Shirt
> 6. Geelong Premiership Stubbty Holder



 :lol:


----------



## therook (27/12/07)

Fents said:


> :lol:



Hey Fents do you want to come over and have a look at the DVD. You can borrow the book when i'm finished mate  

Rook


----------



## Rick (27/12/07)

I got a keg set up, a mashmaster mill(still on the way) and a 50l keg to turn in to a kettle. Nat to bad!


----------



## Screwtop (27/12/07)

House full of family, shed full of beer, daughter brought a brocolli box full of crabage and prawnage and we've had a great couple of days. Priceless!

Bought myself a nice lidded stein (halbe), pics later.


----------



## mikem108 (27/12/07)

A book on various beers of the world (one I haven't got yet, so that was a feat in itself) WIll Studds book on cheese, Beavis and Butthead DVD, he he he thats cool, the Rocking new Zepplin CD/DVD mothership :super: varoius other bits and pieces..... putting the order in for the SS connical on 9/1 gift to myself.

Birthday is tommorow so more gifts are on the way


----------



## Gulpa (27/12/07)

Merry Christmas all.

Designing Great Beers and a few other things that are less useful. Very happy.


----------



## Batz (27/12/07)

No beer related stuff for me but a wonderful Xmas day all the same.

I bought myself three old dinosaurs of blow torches (my other obsession)







Batz h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/12/07)

therook said:


> 4. Gary Ablett autobiography




Already seen the Elephant Man.  

Warren -


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/12/07)

I've got the in-laws staying for 3 months.


----------



## Pumpy (27/12/07)

Batz said:


> No beer related stuff for me but a wonderful Xmas day all the same.
> 
> I bought myself three old dinosaurs of blow torches (my other obsession)
> 
> ...




I remember my Dad using those , used to warm them up with Methylated spirits then pump them until the kero came through 

Pumpy


----------



## tangent (27/12/07)

I scored shoes, jeans, a ring and a cool new adopted family (gf). They love piss and seafood


----------



## domonsura (27/12/07)

I got you a christmas pressie tangent. Come and collect your kettle


----------



## enoch (27/12/07)

tangent said:


> I scored shoes, jeans, a ring and a cool new adopted family (gf). They love piss and seafood


A ring? Sounds dangerous John. What finger is it on?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/12/07)

Clothes and Cash.

Cash specifically for AG kit, now it is just a matter of which bits I buy first


----------



## Linz (27/12/07)

A second hand chest freezer and a threat of a bunch of TBN merchandise...havent seen it yet..


Did score a game called 'Choppily' off the in-laws


----------



## domonsura (27/12/07)

enoch said:


> A ring? Sounds dangerous John. What finger is it on?



:lol:....had to admit this one made me go :huh:........


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/12/07)

Linz said:


> Did score a game called 'Choppily' off the in-laws



That'd be the new Uncle Chop-Chop DVD game?


----------



## sinkas (27/12/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I've got the in-laws staying for 3 months.



Poor bugger, I bet they are loving the heat!


I got a 2nd hand chest freezer,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/07)

For Chrissy I got

1. Pasta Machine...the one that rolls the dough and makes the thick and thin sceti ( I have to buy the ravioli attchment .. h34r: )

2. Handy-cam for recording  monsters  kids

3. Weather cock

4. Bottle of Wild Turkey and Black Douglas

5. Smelly stuff

6. Swollen liver

7. BIG hangover

8 Couple of extra Kgs


----------



## Pumpy (27/12/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For Chrissy I got
> 
> 1. Pasta Machine...the one that rolls the dough and makes the thick and thin sceti ( I have to buy the ravioli attchment .. h34r: )
> 
> ...




Stu ,

Never mind buying a ravioli attachment !

can you fit at motor to the Pasta machine to speed up the operation or even modify it as a grain mill 

Pumpy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/07)

Already got a great mill...but the idea of a 3phase pasta machine has entered my mind... B)


----------



## Whistlingjack (27/12/07)

Nothing beer-related...

A digital photo frame...I can look at beer porn and pictures of beer.

A bedside lamp...saves fumbling for the beer glass in the dark.

Best of all, family and good times with them. Don't want to sound melancholy, but we lost one of our number during the year and this time it seems more important to be thankful for what we have...

Most of all, a time to RAHAHB...

WJ


----------



## ausdb (28/12/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For Chrissy I got
> 1. Pasta Machine...the one that rolls the dough and makes the thick and thin sceti ( I have to buy the ravioli attachment .. h34r: )





Pumpy said:


> Never mind buying a ravioli attachment !
> can you fit at motor to the Pasta machine to speed up the operation or even modify it as a grain mill





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Already got a great mill...but the idea of a 3phase pasta machine has entered my mind... B)


I actually managed to con Mrs ausdb for about 12 months that the Marga Mulino I had gone and bought was the same as the pasta maker I got from her parents as a chrissy pressie when I got into AG brewing :lol: I did try it to crush grain with the pasta maker but it was no good so went and found a marga and modded the heck out of it.


----------



## tangent (28/12/07)

relax guys. In the immortal words of Joe Walsh, "it's on the fu<k-you finger!"

(seriously though, this one is way better than the last SWMBO)


----------



## SJW (28/12/07)

Got nothing beer related for x-mas but talked the Mrs into letting me buy a NEW chest freezer at the GOOD GUYS in the sales yesterday. So now I can upgrade from a 2 keg setup to 4. And best of all can have my fermentation bar fridge back.

Steve


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/12/07)

therook said:


> ((snip))
> 3. Geelong Premiership DVD
> One happy Rook



Hang onto that one son, It'll be a collectors item! Go Hawks!! :lol: 

I got a 2yr subscription to BYO Mag, a filter kit and (hopefully) a bottle of CO2 from mykegonlegs to replace the one I emptied last night! :blink: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## SJW (28/12/07)

How many kegs can I expect to get out of my co2 bottle? Its the large one (type D)?

Steve


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/12/07)

Batz said:


> No beer related stuff for me but a wonderful Xmas day all the same.
> 
> I bought myself three old dinosaurs of blow torches (my other obsession)
> 
> ...



Hey Batz, maybe you could blowtorch the mash surface to bring out the melanoidins?!


----------



## enoch (28/12/07)

Two 45 litre kegs.
Maggie Beer book.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/12/07)

therook said:


> Santa was good to me this year.
> 
> 1. 2 x False Bottoms (what every man needs when his wife asks " Does my bum loook big in these ??)
> 2. Mashmaster Thermometer to go into new M.T
> ...



Good luck to ya son !!


----------



## newguy (29/12/07)

SJW said:


> How many kegs can I expect to get out of my co2 bottle? Its the large one (type D)?



Not sure what a type D CO2 cylinder is. I have a 20lb cylinder (roughly 9kg), and I last replaced it in October 2006. The tank pressure gauge still reads 850 psi, the same as when I first got it. I know it's probably close to being empty, but it's probably good for a month at the very least. Once the tank pressure starts to drop all the liquid CO2 is gone. The cylinder doesn't last long after that.

According to my records, I've done 17 ten gallon (2 keg) batches in that time. So a 20lb cylinder is good for force carbonating and dispensing at least 34 kegs.


----------



## petesbrew (29/12/07)

$120 towards a new mountain bike
New sunnies - handy for brewing outside
2 tshirts
Eagles of Death Metal Cd
Summer Heights High DVD
deodorant - a hint I guess
A dodgy candle
dodgy boxer shorts(with attached stubbie holder - woohoo! finally something beer related!),
and some really gross stuffed green olives in spirit vinegar in a decorative bottle - I tried one yesterday and gagged. SWMBO cracked up!


----------



## Fents (29/12/07)

petesbrew said:


> Summer Heights High DVD



Its all about Jona and his quote 

Also forgot to add i got one of those 12 pack of international beer glasses they were selling in Target'(pronounced Tar gshae')...

4 x English Pub 473ml glasses
4 x Czech Pilsner 444ml glasses
4 x Bavarian Pilsner 562ml glasses

Nice one.


----------



## Daawl (29/12/07)

From me to me

1x 19l cornie
1x mykegonlegs Co2 bottle
1x regulator
2x tap (plus line & fittings)

From SWMBO a JD hamper pack.

Its ALL GOOD


----------



## petesbrew (31/12/07)

Fents said:


> Its all about Jona and his quote
> 
> Also forgot to add i got one of those 12 pack of international beer glasses they were selling in Target'(pronounced Tar gshae')...
> 
> ...



I'm getting my arse up to Tar-gshae today to see if there's any of these packs left on sale!
Good score.


----------



## glennheinzel (31/12/07)

I have to thank Josh at CraftBrewer for the lovely mini keg parka and SodaStream adaptor which I just unwrapped.


----------



## slacka (31/12/07)

SJW said:


> How many kegs can I expect to get out of my co2 bottle? Its the large one (type D)?



15kg lasted me just under 2 years drinking a 23L brew every 2-3 weeks.
I guess that's between 30 to 50 18L kes.

Sorry back to topic. Got a pair of those RC helicopters from the gadget shop.
Still saving to get a fermentation fridge.


----------



## jimmy01 (31/12/07)

Led Zep Double DVD Set (which I'm currently watching)

CD/Radio Player (Ideal for Brew Days)

Franziskaner & Weihenstephan Glasses

BWS cooler with Lager Beer Selection plus new edn of Beer Bible

Gift Card for use at Dan Murphys

Killer Sudoko Book (For use on AFD's I'd suggest)

George W Bush Countdown Calendar (386 Days left as of today)

3 Cricket Books & 1 Cricket DVD

Borat DVD

"Its Beer O'Clock" BBQ Apron

Far too much stuff really.

Happy New Year Everyone  

Jimmy


----------



## colinw (31/12/07)

Some good pressies ...

A Schoefferhofer branded weizen glass
A nice set of washable drink coasters
Enya .29-IV (5cc) and .35-III (5.8cc) model plane engines (reproduction limited release of classic 1960s control line engines)
Spitfire "short kit" - control line stunter wing kit for .15/2.5cc size engines (have to build scratch build rest of structure myself)
A new espresso machine
Some nice Belgian choccies.


----------



## colinw (31/12/07)

Oh yeah, they make a sweet sound. The .35-III will be going in a Southwick Skylark. Not sure what to do with the .29-IV yet, its a bit 'hotter' than the .35 and in the day was commonly used for combat or B team race.

The good folks at Enya are torturing me. They have just re-released the Model 6001 .45-I, reputedly the best Enya control line stunt engine of them all. Lucky my birthday's coming up ...
http://www.enya-engine.com/store/index.php...products_id=444


----------



## Doc (31/12/07)

Only thing beer related for me was a 5 gal keg parka.
On the other hand I did get some Effen Vodka 

Doc


----------



## Tony (31/12/07)

Ended up with 2 very nice bottles of scotch to add to the colection. Both very nice drinking too i must add.

cheers

Edit: spelling, horiffic mistake that i would never live down


----------



## kook (1/1/08)

I only see one bottle of scotch, and one bottle of American whiskey.


----------



## razz (1/1/08)

kook said:


> I only see one bottle of scotch, and one bottle of American whiskey.


You know Tony can't spell very well.


----------



## brenjak (3/1/08)

Good presents received by all it appears. Everyone lovs Santa...except those on Futurama....Uneekwahn will know waht i mean by the sounds of it...Terrific score with the poster.
I got my presents early...A turkey fryer, HP regulator, and other assorted brew related products...All bought from G&G on the pre-christmas sale and posted all the way to Cooktown. Still saved about $50.
Finally, on Sunday just gone...i won a immersion plate chiller from E-bay for $60 odd dollars. THANKYOU MASHMASTER!

With FNQ Bunyip preapring to post me a bag i will be on the way to AG!

Just got to brew the remaining kits...Muntons traditional bitter, Breqcraft Czech Pilsner and and a Muntons pilsner.


----------



## domonsura (7/1/08)

I hate you Wally.....


----------



## Sammus (7/1/08)

Stuster said:


> Nothing beer related  , but something for brewing. A coffee maker (not up to coffeesnob level, but a small step up for me and a better drink is a better drink.  ).



I on the other hand got something that was quite up to a coffeesnob level 



My new baby (Vibiemme Domobar Super)

Well... when I say I got it, I mean I got a contribution roughly 1/10th of what its worth  

S

edit: may as well add the beer related while im here...a bottle of fullers ESB, and bottle of Wells Bombardier and a Chimay giftpack (one each of red white and blue plus a goblet) and a box of 48 headmaster conicals.


----------



## Sammus (7/1/08)

Tony said:


> Edit: spelling, horiffic mistake that i would never live down



Ahhh, whats another notch on the belt?


----------



## Stuster (7/1/08)

domonsura said:


> I hate you Wally.....






Sammus said:


> I on the other hand got something that was quite up to a coffeesnob level




And I hate you, Sammus.  

I don't even know what all those bits do. :huh: :lol:


----------



## Adamt (7/1/08)

Sammus said:


> I on the other hand got something that was quite up to a coffeesnob level
> 
> View attachment 17034
> 
> ...



Man that looks awesome. I've been forced to neglect my coffee evolution in favour of keeping beer brewing going. The plunger does OK but...


----------



## razz (7/1/08)

wally said:


> Finally got my Christmas present today.
> 
> Now I just have to get a bigger fridge  .
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Wally.


----------



## domonsura (7/1/08)

Yep - the lucky bastards handshake. Sammus will teach you.............. <_<


----------



## Sammus (7/1/08)

domonsura said:


> Yep - the lucky bastards handshake. Sammus will teach you.............. <_<



Tehehe  Actually I forgot my other beer related presents too, a Beerbelly kettle filter and 100g of green bullet whole flowers  Cheers!


----------



## Sammus (8/1/08)

wally said:


> Sammus,
> 
> That's one impressive coffee machine.
> 
> ...



Well I have Honours in mathematics, and am a year into my PhD, and I still can't work it properly


----------



## Kai (8/1/08)

Sammus said:


> I on the other hand got something that was quite up to a coffeesnob level
> 
> View attachment 17034
> 
> ...



That looks like something fresh out of the new transformers movie.


----------



## tangent (8/1/08)

Tony - i bought myself a bottle of Gentleman Jack and a bottle of Single Barrel  Yet to open them.

Adam - plungers are the lowest form of coffee (instant isn't even coffee)

Wally - you are one lucky bastard!

Sammus - you are one lucky bastard also!


----------



## Wardhog (8/1/08)

johnno said:


> The kids got a Wii, but it is secretly for me
> 
> cheers
> johnno



I gave up on the pretense it was for the kid and just claimed it as my own from the outset. Love the bowling.

Also a 10" SS false bottom and 4" dial Mashmaster thermometer. Construction of keggle mashtun now complete, will put up some pictures later.


----------



## Wardhog (9/1/08)

The new mash tun









Still gotta find something to get rid of the stuff on the bottom..


----------



## MVZOOM (9/1/08)

Oh yeah - and the last present - my parents went 1/2vs with me on one of these:






Feel like a kid again (and I'm 30!) - my parents buying me a bike for Christmas. Used to me a massive rider until a wicked crash put me in hospital for 3 weeks - that was 13 years ago, so looking forward to cracking down some trails on this!

Aaaaah, gotta love Christmas!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## uneekwahn (15/1/08)

Well, here's the best part of my xmas present to my wife and myself 

We picked her up on Sunday, she's now 8 weeks and 2 days old and, as her collar suggests, her name is Lucy


----------

